# Issues with Customer Service Returns at The Speaker Company



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

I purchased the TC2 and a pair of tSB's, they were delivered on July 17 to my door. Now, I decided that after the month audition that I would like to return the TSB's not for a refund but to upgrade to the TST1 towers. I tried calling them on August 20, 21, and then finally today I got though, their phone system would just drop the call during the transfer the previous days. I'm told that my 30 day period is up (which it is, but considering I'm wanting to spend more money) you would think they would be excited. No, I'm told I'm out of luck, and stuck with what I have. I'm not satisfied with this outcome, I really wanted to upgrade to the TST1's if they would let me. Has anybody else had issues with their return policy?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This isn't a customer service issue, this is you letting the 30 day return time limit expire. Your being willing to spend more money doesn't change the fact. You can't fault a company for following its own policies. With all due respect, you dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

The customer service issue is that there phone system would transfer me to a dead line, adding more and more days to the end of this. Poor phone support is dropping the ball, and a company with a 30 day audition should be flexible if they want to get off the ground.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Their phone system definitely sounds like it needs work.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, it was weird, it would say something like "I'm transferring you to the next available agent" then a pause, then a "thank you" then a longer pause, then a dial tone, and it was over and over everytime I called.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Have you suggested returning for an upgrade with some adjustment or restocking fee? If you want to upgrade as bad as you say, it may be worth trying.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hold on there, thats a bit harsh.

The issue here is not 30 days, but customer service. I don't know what this companies base is (internet only/retail outlet), but if it's IO then they are going to lose their base here. I have had SVS do things for me that I consider over the top, & in return they will have my business forever (hopefully). Remember how they upgraded everyones crossovers on the M-Series speakers on their dime. That was over 30 days. Thats CS!

This guy is ready to spend more money & this is a PR goldmine. This the best HT website I know of & this company is advertising how it treats its base. I say let the man trade up & reap the free advertising that will ensue.

Anyone else have any stories of how CS has made them a loyal fan/customer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

smokinkane said:


> a company with a 30 day audition should be flexible if they want to get off the ground.


Thats not how it works and no company with that kind of guarantee is likely to honer it outside of that 30 day period you simply missed the boat and thats that.
I do agree that if the phone conection gets you too a dead line thats not proper either but that wont get you any deals either.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Hold on there, thats a bit harsh.
> 
> The issue here is not 30 days, but customer service. I don't know what this companies base is (internet only/retail outlet), but if it's IO then they are going to lose their base here. I have had SVS do things for me that I consider over the top, & in return they will have my business forever (hopefully). Remember how they upgraded everyones crossovers on the M-Series speakers on their dime. That was over 30 days. Thats CS!
> 
> ...


I follow your line of thinking, your right, if they do this for me, then I will be a continuing customer who will spread the word to family and friends. A great company with great CS and product is something I will talk about, now a a company with great product and BAD CS not someone I buy from again. I have seen this guy Nick, reply to alot of the TSC threads on several boards, which is great, I think he is the GM for TSC. We will see how this ends up, if they do me well then I'm a lifer, if not I won't recommend them. Either way, it will be posted here, avsforum, and TSC's forum.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would be on the phone with Nick to discuss the phone issues... that is your only hope.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

The thing is I really like the TSB's that I want to return. The reason for the return is to add the lower spetrum in getting the TST1's. I would just keep the TSB's for the rear's but they are bigger than I need. I'm going to purchase either the inwall/inceiling or tsat's for rears, so it's not like I want my money back or hate the products. I love the speakers, they sounds great! Customer Service is important though, and especially when you only sell your product online, your customer has to be able to point out something that really shines to remember you by.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I tried to call them and got dropped. I sent them an email with a link to this thread. It will be curious to see how they respond, if at all. Perhaps the cost of poor communication with customers, or worse, ignoring their concerns if that was the case, will become apparent and they will step up to keep a client happy.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, I'm sorry that the phone issue happened to you too, I can't believe that they are unaware of this. Does Nick frequent this forum as well as avs? Does anybody have contact info for him?


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Please if you call TSC and have issues add it to this thread, thanks! This will help validate my issue is not just me but other customers as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have spoken with Nick and he will be in contact with you.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Sonnie,

Thank you, and once everything is reconciled or even as it happens I will let everyone know how it all went. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

So far I haven't been contacted by any TSC employee, but I'm patient, I'm sure they will be in contact.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That surprises me indeed. I spoke with Nick on the phone and he seemed to be very concerned about the situation. Please keep us informed as to what transpires today.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Sonnie, I will, I just hope for future customers that the phone issues get resolved its disappointing that I had to call so many times to get someone on the line. I'm sure Nick will get in contact with me, and I will let everybody know. Thanks again!


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

I emailed Nick per the address Sonnie gave me, and Nick still hasn't read the email (read receipts enabled), so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... he told me the only hold up was you emailing him with your sales order number. 

Hopefully he just got hung up... had to step out... or something similar and has not been able to check his email yet.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

I resent the email from yesterday just in case a spam filter got it or something


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

STill nothing, I'm starting to believe Nick isn't going to answer me


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree that customer service IS defined as taking care of the customer. Saying "it's too late" because someone is several days past the official return time is NOT good customer service.

I had a very bad experience with ticketmaster where I didn't get my tickets on time, lost our place in line (even though we were the third people there) to get them at "will call", and when I asked for my "convenience fee" to be refunded, was told by them "sorry, our policy is no refunds EVER". I felt it should have been refunded because it was hardly "convenient". Finally, after writing to their corporate office _and_ my credit card company, I got an apology, and my convenience fee refunded *twice*!

I believe customer service is the single most important aspect a company can address. That's why we always aim to please! Good service will make happy customers, and bad service will make unhappy ones. Which do you think will help in the long run?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for your input, TSC I plan to take off my list.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, by now, there should have been some response. Both Sonnie and I contacted them to let them know that there was a customer with an issue, and I would expect a responsive company to immediately want to deal with it, at least to give the company's perspective publicly. At this point, I would have to agree that their customer service is lacking. My initial inclination was to give them the benefit of doubt and assume that there was some misunderstanding. Even if their policy was going to be upheld to the letter, some explanation and response seems appropriate.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nick did email him and advise him that he would contact him today. Hopefully we will get an update soon. As best I can tell... his emails were not getting through to Nick for some reason. I sent the email to Nick for him and it got there with no issues.


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Sonnie, you really do go above and beyond for people. I think that's very cool!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

neptuneEQ said:


> Sonnie, you really do go above and beyond for people. I think that's very cool!


Amen! That was indeed great assistance from Sonnie and lcaillo.

I hope TSC comes through for the OP w/ concern and issues.

Please post w/ status on what happens.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok guys to update everyone I received an email with return information from the CS department rep. Kevin on Monday. I also received an email from Nick (GM) stating that I would receive an email from the CS department with return information, plus a discount code for the purchase of the TST1's. I indeed received my fedex prepaid label Monday and 2 emails from Kevin in CS also on Monday. The great part was the discount coupon for my troubles, which saved me 35.00 on the TST1's which I placed the order for Monday night. It took a little while to get resolved but the end result was worth my time and trouble. So now I can fully recommend this company for their excellent products (we all already new that), and a slow but pleasing CS department. Yes it was outside the bounds of their 30 day return policy, but they understood the phone issues and compensated me for the troubles. Great turn around on the is TSC!


Forgot to mention that all of my emails I had sent Nick were getting spammed, he told me that in his email to me.


----------



## smokinkane (Dec 1, 2008)

I would also like to publicly thank Sonnie for the above and beyond help with getting in contact with Nick from TSC, without Sonnie's help I don't think I would have been above to get this resolved! Thank you so Much!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

smokinkane said:


> I purchased the TC2 and a pair of tSB's, they were delivered on July 17 to my door. Now, I decided that after the month audition that I would like to return the TSB's not for a refund but to upgrade to the TST1 towers. I tried calling them on August 20, 21, and then finally today I got though, their phone system would just drop the call during the transfer the previous days. I'm told that my 30 day period is up (which it is, but considering I'm wanting to spend more money) you would think they would be excited. No, I'm told I'm out of luck, and stuck with what I have. I'm not satisfied with this outcome, I really wanted to upgrade to the TST1's if they would let me. Has anybody else had issues with their return policy?




Hey - I have two questions for ya.

1st question:

On the TST1's, do you know how that sub (8") is driven? Is it shared along w/ the other two speakers (mid and tweet)? And I notice it is bi-ampable, do you know if it is bi-amp, then the 8" sub is driven separately from the mid and tweeter? 


2nd question: 

Well... there was never a 2nd one, but I did trying calling their toll-free tech support number {post-sale technical support call 866.632.9596 }
It would ring couple times and then hang up. I called three times and it did it every time.
So this also applies to my 1st question on why I tried to call them :coocoo: I know, I am coo-coo:coocoo::whistling:


----------

